# I hit my furniture limit!



## Ras (Jan 20, 2020)

I opened a fortune cookie and got the nasty surprise of being out of inventory space. I mainly blame fishing events, where I end up with tons of duplicates and don?t like to sell. Well, I went on a selling spree today! I don?t want to pay $7.99 a month to store stuff, but I did get a question answered about that. It seems that if you do join and then cancel, you get to keep the warehouses you?ve used until you decide to take the stuff out at your leisure. 

For today, it?s kind of cast a pall on the game for me. I hate the idea of hitting the limit again. I?d hope they?d raise the limit again, but they just released an update raising other limits, so I don?t expect that to happen soon. Plus, they want you to run out of space so you join up.


----------



## Corndoggy (Jan 20, 2020)

i had no idea there was even a furniture limit, thats pretty lame.


----------



## Ossiran (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm impressed you hit it given how high that limit is.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2020)

Ossiran said:


> I'm impressed you hit it given how high that limit is.



Kinda same, lol. Unless there are like event stuff I really want doubles off, I usually sell things from invo or give to Gulliver for map purposes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ossiran said:


> I'm impressed you hit it given how high that limit is.



Kinda same, lol. Unless there are like event stuff I really want doubles off, I usually sell things from invo or give to Gulliver for map purposes.


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 25, 2020)

Wait, there is a furniture limit in this game? How many items can you own in total?


----------



## Ossiran (Jan 25, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> Wait, there is a furniture limit in this game? How many items can you own in total?



It's 3,000 for furniture and 2,000 for clothes, and there's about 2,200 furniture items in the game at the moment. So even if you crafted everything, you should have plenty of room to spare.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 28, 2020)

I didn't even know there was a limit! But I do hoard furniture... and I'm kinda thinking about getting the cookie plan but I'm not sure if I want to spend real money on the game


----------

